# Rice pudding??



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Can cats eat rice pudding? If so, what type and how much can they have? It's just that every time I or my Mum eat Muller Rice, my kitty comes bounding up and tries to get her face in the pot...she sits there staring at me as I eat to make me feel guilty for not offering her some.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ours do this,we give our kitts when were weaning them Asda Smart price rice pudding(as it's very low in salt,sugar) with a little warmed sardines,i suppose as it's almost empty(the pot) it's okay or at least ours have been well on it


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

My kitten does it to its the cream they like no harm i think :001_rolleyes:


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

moderation i would have thought it would be fine. but don't be shocked if you get runny bums!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Like Kelly I wean my kittens on rice pudding and sardines:
sounds nasty but the kittens love it, if they leave any then mum is more than happy to eat what is left


----------

